# Clone N8s Okay?



## mrmilkman (Jul 17, 2016)

Anyone got a clone (Chinese knock off) EverDrive N8 Flash Cartridge for a Nintendo Entertainment System? They are pretty cheap at AliExpress. I'm considering buying one but worried that it will be shit. Any difference to the official one? Any real reason I shouldn't buy the cheaper one from China? Thanks


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jul 17, 2016)

What is a N8?


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 17, 2016)

mrmilkman said:


> Anyone got a clone (Chinese knock off) N8? They are pretty cheap at AliExpress. I'm considering buying one but worried that it will be shit. Any difference to the official one? Any real reason I shouldn't buy the cheaper one from China? Thanks


if it's a clone nokia chances are it got other software, so you might not be able to install any apps.


----------



## Xuman (Jul 17, 2016)

I assume he means Everdrive N8

EDIT: Woop, maybe i am wrong


----------



## mrmilkman (Jul 17, 2016)

Sorry guys, I mean EverDrive N8 Flash Cartridge for a Nintendo Entertainment System. I was researching it in other windows when I made this post and not thinking clearly lol. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 17, 2016)

mrmilkman said:


> Sorry guys, I mean EverDrive N8 Flash Cartridge for a Nintendo Entertainment System. I was researching it in other windows when I made this post and not thinking clearly lol. Thanks for the responses!


can you send a link to the clone version? i might see if the firmware is innerchangable... some clones can't read the special chipped games like superfx games.


----------



## Vappy (Jul 17, 2016)

Jack Daniels said:


> can you send a link to the clone version? i might see if the firmware is innerchangable... some clones can't read the special chipped games like superfx games.


SuperFX is SNES, he's asking about NES.



mrmilkman said:


> Anyone got a clone (Chinese knock off) EverDrive N8 Flash Cartridge for a Nintendo Entertainment System? They are pretty cheap at AliExpress. I'm considering buying one but worried that it will be shit. Any difference to the official one? Any real reason I shouldn't buy the cheaper one from China? Thanks


Apart from supporting the guy who designed and built them, you get a much higher assurance of build quality, and future compatibility. I know that a cheap clone of his N64 cart was left in the dust by an update that didn't work with it. You also get support if it ever does malfunction, mine stopped loading some games properly over a year after I bought it and he fixed it up for me for only the price of the return postage. You think you'll get that from a reseller on Alibaba?


----------



## mrmilkman (Jul 17, 2016)

Jack Daniels said:


> can you send a link to the clone version? i might see if the firmware is innerchangable... some clones can't read the special chipped games like superfx games.



http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ever...e394455c2f54c&smSign=fiJwxErOBXGER4gHJ1EMew==


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 17, 2016)

sorry, had the wrong everdrive in my head... stupid of me...no i'll work fine, ness doesn't have any tricks it can't handle... clones are just as good... will work with original fw so go ahead... to ensure it will ga with you use rise in the storagebox when not used it keeps water out of the cartridge and won't cause corrosian like salt will do... don't need much rise for itand if you dont want it getting mixed use a cloth around the rise, or thin paper.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 17, 2016)

Just like the SNES, the NES had games with special chips and mappers (Catlevania III and some Chinese ports/demakes come to mind) that full console clones didn't support; while some clones claim to support and come installed with some version of the official firmware, they also say ' please don't upgrade'. Don't be surprised if future updates don't work with the clone cart, although if you only plan on playing the popular stuff it might not really matter.


----------



## mrmilkman (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah, after reading the "please don't upgrade" bit on the description I think I'm better shelling out another $80 or so on top for a legit cart.


----------



## cvskid (Jul 18, 2016)

You won't regret it.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 18, 2016)

Some are okay and some are stuck on older software versions and lack features. Buy the original from krikzz. They're great products and its worth giving the creator money for it.


----------

